# Check that battery



## dgjessing (Jun 11, 2012)

Pretty obvious, I suppose, but had me stumped for a while. I dismantled my Webster engine a couple weeks ago to replace the piston "O" ring, put it back together but couldn't get it to run worth a darn. Piddled with it for a while every evening for the past week or so but it just wouldn't run as well as before... Today I replaced the 6V lantern battery and it runs like a champ again (well, as close to "champ" as ever)


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jun 11, 2012)

do not worry you are probably not the first or lat to miss the obvious step in troubleshooting something. 
Tin


----------



## PhillyVa (Jun 11, 2012)

It's that Murphy's law thing....Check the last thing first :

I've been hit with that one a few times :big:

 :bow: Good job...at least you found it :big:

Regards
Philly


----------

